#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  land wanted

## wanderingstar

i am looking for reasonably priced land in northern thailand, up to 4 rai, must have chanoot, water and electric, not flat with  mature trees and good views

----------


## Chayutpong

Hello, I'm thai guy living in ChiangMai. If you'd like more information about the land in ChiangMai please contact me at chayutpong.v@gmail.com So I will be helping you to figure out the best land that perfect to you. Best Regards, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## briando6

Hi, I have 2 1/2 rai right on the edge of a lake (Chiang Saen lake),no neighbours, just put on water and electricity and good fence ,good house for the water equipment,500 m of underground water around property and half built garage and workshop that I intend to finish all done to australian standards.The position is unrivalled.I've spent 7 mil and a years work so I would want the 7 mil back
email me if you wish to talk, my name same as email
briandonovan88@hotmail.com
regards
Brian

----------


## halen

I know someone who could help you in this case will suggest him to be a member of this board so you both could talk each other.

----------

